# B&W DB1



## vvuuren (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone with DB1 having problems connecting to the SubApp. Mine keep on seeking for connection without luck. B&W said to download USB driver which downloads but won't install completely!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow good question. I wish I could give a intelligent response but it is beyond me as I do not have one. 

I do know that using USB to connect to some electronics can be quite daunting if one does not have the right OS or driver.
May I ask what OS you are using, and what version, i.e. Win Vista, Win 7 etc ?


----------



## vvuuren (Oct 16, 2013)

Actually just got connected 5 min ago. So got it fixed thank you.


----------

